# Anyone deal with



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

a future ex-spouse who just seems to want to remind you every time you talk about how much they want out? LOL. I get it, I really do, he wants out. Okay, he left and will be coming back to get his stuff. Okay. I have already set up the schedule for every other weekend with the kids. I asked that his family not contact me, they can contact him to get any info that they need. He just seems to have this need to tell me repeatedly that he doesn't want to come back. I know. I am not asking him to come back, I am just trying to make sure all our bills are paid. Simple as that. "I will see a lawyer next week. That is solid" Uh, okay. Go nuts! 
What is this need to try and hurt me all the time? Don't get it...


----------



## ReGroup (Dec 6, 2012)

Pine for me damn it!
Fight for me!
You are not showing me how special I am!
You cannot make it in life without me!
You will be sorry!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## motherofone (Jan 10, 2013)

Well it's better than having to label all your food  

I think "uh hu" should be your go to response.


----------



## split_open_and_melt (Dec 15, 2013)

Every other weekend with the kids?

Why not 50/50? He doesn't want that?


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

ReGroup said:


> Pine for me damn it!
> Fight for me!
> You are not showing me how special I am!
> You cannot make it in life without me!
> ...


This!

It's probably hitting him like a 2x4 that you don't want him either.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

split_open_and_melt said:


> Every other weekend with the kids?
> 
> Why not 50/50? He doesn't want that?


That would kill me. Divorce is hard enough.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

Want to see get his tighty whities in a twist?

Keep ignoring him. 

RG's got this.

Would you think him narcissist?


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

split_open_and_melt said:


> Every other weekend with the kids?
> 
> Why not 50/50? He doesn't want that?


My oldest is Autistic and has therapy basically every night of the week. my STBX has made it clear he is not down having to deal with all of that. Takes too much effort.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Ceegee said:


> Want to see get his tighty whities in a twist?
> 
> Keep ignoring him.
> 
> ...


Could be. He never does anything wrong, but I am always wrong no matter what I do. He cheated and I should have been over it in a week because to him a week is "an eternity". Ridiculous.


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

Uh Uh. I get daily reminders too. Threats, words, talking in circles.
Possibly a control thing. A need to lash out and cause you hurt.
"You will be sorry" is the common theme.

Just sayin I know what it feels like.

It's just words, judgments, opinions, his view. It can't hurt you. Let it pass right through you. Then have a look at yourself in the mirror. You are still YOU, intact. Still breathing in and out, still alive, and endless possibilities for the future. 

THAT is what he cannot hurt. 

A person who believes they are what others think of them... doesn't know this. 

But it DOES suck to have someone be so negative and hurtful towards you. Takes strength to blow it off and KNOW that you are a good person.. Peace.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

DawnD said:


> My oldest is Autistic and has therapy basically every night of the week. my STBX has made it clear he is not down having to deal with all of that. Takes too much effort.


I heard a statistic mentioned once that doesn't get much airplay.

Special needs parents have a divorce rate approaching 90%


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

He can't keep his mouth closed. Couldn't keep his pants on either. His departure may be a blessing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Conrad said:


> I heard a statistic mentioned once that doesn't get much airplay.
> 
> Special needs parents have a divorce rate approaching 90%


That would not surprise me. I build my college schedule around these kids though, and he has not had to do much of anything to help out with these therapies. His family, however, holds the record for supporting the most screwed up things he has ever done. They enable him by telling him that it is okay to crap all over people, including your family, if it makes you happy. So he has no problem knowing that he will have little to nothing to do with the kids, he just wants to go out and ***** around. Hell, he did that during the marriage so doing it after is a given LOL.


----------

